# Need New HDTV



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

My old TV just got ruined when my electric compaay installed new SMART meters. I am look for a 46" LCD TV. I have a room with sunlight during the day so I assume I do not want Plasma. I also do not want to worry about burn in. Do I want LCD or LED? I am not sure the higher cost of LED is worth it. Do I want atleast 120Hz? What do I get with 240Hz? Who is better now Sony, LG, Samsung? Is Vizio good? Thanks for your help.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why 46"?
What's your seating distance?
What's your budget?
Do you need a wide viewing angle?


----------



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

46" seems to give me the best price/performance. Viewing distance is about 8 feet. Unlike my last TV purchase I have limits on the amount of money I want to spend. 46" seems to start around $1000 and go on up depending on the features. A good 50"+ LCD seems to be around $2000 on up. I will need to get a new TV stand and Bluray player as well so there are more costs than just the TV. Wide viewing angle is nice ot have but not necessary. Most viewing will be straight on. Sometimes we may watch TV from the side when we are in the kitchen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, from 8' you're not getting any benefit of 1080p, so PQ in a 1080p set won't matter that much, and if you can find one, you might want to look into getting a 720p set as it will look just as good on a 46" display from that distance. From 8', I'd go for a 55" - 60".

That being said, you can't just narrow it down to a brand. Each brand has wide variances among their displays. And from 8' on a 46" display, I'm not sure you'd notice much difference between the major brands anyway, with the exception of black level, but since you have light in the room, that won't really matter either. 

So, the first thing you need to do is determine how much you want to spend on the display. I see you mention $1000. Is that your budget? Or does that include a blu ray player? Or were you just throwing that figure out there?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You might want to check http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html which will tell you at what distance it would make a difference on resolution.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Plasma, some of which have anti-glare filters built in, is the smarter choice and you get more bang for your hard earned $$. Burn-in & power hungry is a thing of the past, current plasmas are energy efficient & they have counter measures that prevent burn-in. PDPs resolve sports better & have the best black level performance. You can get a 1080p 50+ inch PDP for around a $1000. You could still entertain a 720p-50", like i have and when you sit far enough back you can't tell the difference between the two resolutions. Good luck & enjoy. If there is a Fry's in your local i would check them out as they offer a lot of TVs in your price range. Check out their ad in Friday's newspapers, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. Yes we have a Fry's, Costco and Best Buy near by. I have been to all 3. The $1000 is the range I would like to spend on the TV alone. I could go as high as $1200 or $1300 if i thought I was getting more bang for the buck.


----------



## jleupen (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a Samsung UN46B6000 46-Inch 1080p 120 Hz LED HDTV for about $1300 on Amazon a month ago. So far it is a great TV. That was last years model - I think the new one is the UN46C6300.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 46" Samsung 46a550 1080P and the picture is flawless. However Im also looking for a new Tv because Im going to have a designated Home Theatre room so im looking for something bigger because I sit about 10 feet away from my 46" so I will probably look at getting a 50" or bigger and Im debating on a Plasma in which I may go with a Panasonic. From what I have read the Panasonic is a better Plasma Tv than the Samsung, but I love my Samsung LCD si im in limbo between the 2.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I, agree with some suggestions for you especially a plasma as said with less reflective screen .I have a panasonic 42" plasma as my main tv and picture is great it,s 1080p had for over 2yrs and dfosen,t dis appoint .From any view point the picture is the same sitting standing or even doing stretches on the floor the picture is 100% viewable as sitting directly in front of it. I, do have 2 lcd tvs 1 in the bed room 32" panasonic which,was in our sun room but,went with a larger set recently for there. Check on line at Best Buy and other sites also read reviews and checked sales ads .Ended getting a great deal on out of box Toshiba Regza 40" 120hz 1080p got it with 2yrs additional coverage included for $699.Since my sun room is very bright with alot of windows and stayed with a lcd type but, was very tempted to go w/plasma especially like mentioned you can get a great price with a little checking out .Whatever you decide on do,t go to small check in store from different distances and you,ll be surprised with the flatness of todays tvs you can go alittle bigger and not blow your budget.I, would stay with 1080p and if lcd 120hz have fun with your new purchase andmake sure you have HD box for it Directv is the best.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sjsharky said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. Yes we have a Fry's, Costco and Best Buy near by. I have been to all 3. The $1000 is the range I would like to spend on the TV alone. I could go as high as $1200 or $1300 if i thought I was getting more bang for the buck.


HERE YOU GO

But you need to act fast.

Also, if you know how to use bing.com, you can save an additional 12.5%, by going to bing and using the search word "lcd monitor", bringing the total price down to $1050.

Not quite 55", but 52" should work fine for you.


----------

